# Kompakt Wasserkühlung



## Murdolog (10. Dezember 2016)

*Kompakt Wasserkühlung*

Hey ho ..

Ich wollte mein aktuellen Lüfter gerne ,gegen eine kompakt Wasserkühlung ersetzten.
Aktuell habe ich den "Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition, CPU-Kühler" ,und denn wollte ich gerne gegen eine Wasserkühlung Tauschen ,welche von der Kühlleistung her besser sein sollte aber nur minimal lauter sein darf.
Unter den was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe ,wäre die Thermaltake Water 3.0 Performer C bis jetzt mein Favorit. Das ganze soll in dieses Gehäuse "Corsair 100R Silent Edition bk ATX".
Die frage wäre jetzt ob die Thermaltake Sinn macht ,da ich ja nach der Monatge , auf mein hintern Gehäuse lüfter verzichten muss. Ich dachte jetzt so an den Airflow und so ..



MfG


----------



## Abductee (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kompakt Wasserkühlung*

Deine Kompakt-WaKü wird niemals so leise sein wie der Mugen 4 PCGH.
Wenn du es leiser haben willst, kaufst du das falsche Produkt.

Wenn du deinem Mugen 4 einen anderen Lüfter spendierst, hast du mehr Leistungsreserven durch eine höhere Drehzahl.
Noctua NF-F12 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Murdolog (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kompakt Wasserkühlung*

Ok,das wäre natürlich auch ne möglichkeit die ich noch nicht in betracht gezogen habe. Wobei allerdings der Noctua definitiv raus fällt ,ich finde farblich ist der nicht gerade gelungen .
Aber ich werde mich mal anderen schlicht schwarzen Silentwings umschauen. 

Wenn ich mir aber jetzt nochmal die Datenblätter der beiden anschaue und vergleiche.
Ist der Thermaltake doch bei mehr Drehzahl doch nur minimal Lauter,und mehr Drehzal ist doch bessere Kühlung ,oder ? 
Oder verstehe ich da irgendwas falsch ? 

Der Thermaltake Water 3.0 Performer C
Drehzahl : 1000 - 2000 U/min
Lautstärke : 0 - 20 dB(A)
Volumenstrom : 0 - 168.2 m³/h, 0 - 99 cfm

Mugen 4
Drehzahl : 0- 800 U/min
Lautstärke : 0 - 12,5 dB(A)
Volumenstrom : 0 - 73.9 m³/h, 0 - 43.5 cfm


----------



## Abductee (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kompakt Wasserkühlung*

Beim Mugen blasen die Lüfter gegen ein sehr grobes Paket aus Alu-Platten -> wenig Luftrauschen
Bei einer KompaktWaKü mit seinem sehr engmaschigen Radiator -> viel Luftrauschen
Beim Leerlaufgeräusch kannst du niemals so leise agieren wie ein grober Turmkühler.
Zudem die mitgelieferten Lüfter ja vom Werk schon 200rpm über deinen jetzigen Lüftern agieren.
Zusätzlich hast du noch die Lotterie ob du überhaupt eine leise Pumpe bekommst.

Du kannst auch den hier nehmen, ist die günstigere Variante von Noctua, kein Kabelzubehör und keine gummierten Ecken.
Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 PWM 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder der hier, den solltest du aber nur als Einzelmodell verwenden, saugend neigt er zu Nebengeräuschen.
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kompakt Wasserkühlung*



Murdolog schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir aber jetzt nochmal die Datenblätter der beiden anschaue und vergleiche.
> Ist der Thermaltake doch bei mehr Drehzahl doch nur minimal Lauter,und mehr Drehzal ist doch bessere Kühlung ,oder ?
> Oder verstehe ich da irgendwas falsch ?



Vergleiche bitte nie die Datenblätter, schon gar nicht von unterschiedlichen Herstellern. Ein 120/140 Lüfter mit 2000rpm ist laut, daran kann man nix ändern. 20dBa sind albern...vlt auf 2 Meter entfernung gemessen


----------



## Chimera (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kompakt Wasserkühlung*

Wie Narbennarr schon schrieb, kannst du die Datenblätter in der Pfeife rauchen, als Klopapier nutzen oder als Umweltverschmutzung betrachten, mehr aber auch nicht. 1) sagt dir dBA absolut rein gar nix über das subjektive Geräusch, sprich du kannst einen 5dBA Lüfi nehmen, der ein grausames 2 Sone Rattern von sich gibt und du wirst ziemlich sicher durchdrehen, während ein 20dBA Lüfi nur ein feines 0,1 Sone Rauschgeräusch erzeugt, 2) hast du dir gleich mal "das schwächste" Modell ausgesucht, denn grad die 120mm Modelle sind kaum stärker als grosse Luküs, ausser man lässt die Lüfis recht schnell drehen und schon hat man wieder...Lärm  Und 3) hast du die Geräuschquelle Pumpe ausser Acht gelassen. Die ist bei den Asetek Modellen zwar mittlerweile recht leise geworden, doch scheint es von Hersteller zu Hersteller bzw. Labler Unterschiede zu geben. Meine Cryorig z.B. ist sehr leise, während dieselbe Pumpe bei der Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 von nem Bekannten hörbar ist, wenn man den Seitendeckel aufmacht.
Auf alle Fälle musst du zum Kaufpreis einer AIO Wakü in fast allen Fällen noch Zusatzkosten für bessere Lüfis miteinberechnen, denn die beiliegenden sind meist einiges, aber höchst selten auch nur ansatzweise leise. Die Pure Wings bei der BQ Silent Loop, die sind im Gegensatz zu den Thermaltake Lüfis wirklich angenehm und erträglich leise, aber auch da geht es noch besser. Aber auch mir war beim kauf der Silent Loop 120 bewusst, dass die Kühlleistung kaum bis gar nicht besser sein wird als vorher mit dem Thermalright HR-02 Macho, dafür ist der Radi einfach zu klein. Wenn du effektiv bessere Kühlleistung willst, musst du zumindest zu nem 240er bis 280er Modell greifen, denn dann kannst du auch mit gedrosselten Lüfis von ner guten Kühlleistung ausgehen. Wenn du dafür natürlich keinen Platz im Gehäuse hast, würd ich eher entweder den bestehenden Kühler tunen (sprich bessere WLP, was auch schon 1-2°C bringen kann, besseren Lüfter, usw.) oder dann auf nen high-end Kühler setzen. 
Übrigens, wenn dein Gehäuse effektiv nur in der Front und im heck Lüfiplätze hat, wäre so ne Wakü am Heckplatz eh suboptimal, denn du vergisst eine grundlegende Sache: mit ner Wakü fällt der Luftstrom um den CPU Sockel weg und grad dort sitzen die Spannungswandler und die brauchen schon bissel Kühlluft  Da ist es von Vorteil, wenn man im Deckel noch Lüfis hat, die dann wenigstens die warme Luft bissel absaugen. Wenn du keine HDD drin hat, sondern nur ne SSD, dann könntest du immerhin den HDD Käfig wegmachen und ne 240mm Wakü in die Front pappen, falls es von den Massen her passt (müsstest du zuvor halt ausmessen). 
Naja, im Endeffekt musst du es eh alleine entscheiden, ob du dir das antun willst oder eher nochmals überdenken möchtest. Warum überhaupt die Thermaltake? Ist absolut dieselbe AIO wie die Arctic Freezer, Antec H2O 620/920, Zalman irgendwas, usw., alle stammen aus der gleichen Fabrik und unterschieden sich nur durch Stickers und Lüfis. Nur wenige Hersteller, wie z.B. Cryorig oder NZXT optimieren das Paket noch bissel, so kommt bisher nur die Cryorig als einzige mit nem separaten Lüfter für die Wandler daher und auch als eine der wenigen mit ner Metallbackplate (die Asetek kommt original nur mit ner Plastikbackplate daher).
Und eben, wenn man schon zu ner AIO greifen möcht, gibt es aktuell deutlich bessere Modelle, wie z.B. die Be Quiet Silent Loop, Fractal Design Kelvin oder Alphacool Eisbaer, denn die sind notfalls eben auch erweiterbar und man kann defekte Teile (z.B. Schläuche) auch ersetzen, was bei den anderen nicht geht. Ok, bei der BQ verliert man die Garantie, wenn man innerhalb der Garantiezeit an ihr rumbastelt, doch nicht so bei der Kelvin oder der Eisbaer. Und solche Features sollte man nicht unterschätzen, nur schon die Möglichkeit des nachfüllens (was bei den anderen eben nicht geht).


----------



## Murdolog (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kompakt Wasserkühlung*



Chimera schrieb:


> Warum überhaupt die Thermaltake?


 Naja .da habe ich halt nur die Datenblätter verglichen ,und bin nach den Daten gegangen. Sprich mehr Drehzahl und nur gering lauter. Das scheint aber falsch gewessen zu sein bei meiner Wahl .Ich denke ich werde wohl mein Muggen4 bessere Lüfter spendieren oder evt. wie gesagt auf ein high-end Kühler setzten.


edit: hast du evt. ne Empfehlung für ein guten High-End Kühler, im ausgewogen verhältniss zur Kühlleistung und Lautstärke ?


----------



## Chimera (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kompakt Wasserkühlung*

Wenn du ein leises System willst, dann ist und bleibt der Thermalright HR-02 Macho in seinen div. Versionen immer noch was vom feinsten, was es in dem Preisbereich gibt (und da deckt er viel ab, denn es gibt ihn als Macho Direct (ab € 36.-) im eher günstigen Bereich, darüber der normale HR-02 Macho Rev.B (ab € 41.-), darüber dann die teureren top Modelle HR-02 und HR-22). Vorteil aller HR-02 Modelle: sie sind auf semi-aktiven Betrieb ausgelegt, sprich sie haben nen recht grossen Lamellenabstand und sind drum auch mit sehr langsam drehenden Lüfis noch gut kühlend, dafür profitieren sie fast gar nicht von schnell drehenden.
Von Scythe gäb es den Mugen Max, der Ähnlichkeit mit dem HR-02 Macho hat (ist nach hinten geneigt und sollte deshalb nicht mit RAM in Konflikt kommen) oder dan nder Scythe Fuma, ein kleiner Doppelturm. Natürlich wirst du mit den meist dieser Kühler keine 5-10°C bessere Tempis haben, da müsstest du fast zu grossen Doppelturmkühlern a la Noctua NH-D14/NH-D15, Thermalright Silver Arrow, EKL Olymp, usw. greifen. Die erfordern halt einiges mehr an Platz und wiegen auch noch ne ganze Ecke mehr


----------



## Tra6zon (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kompakt Wasserkühlung*

Also ich kann dir den AiO Wasserkühler von CoolerMaster empfehlen.
MasterLiquid Pro 120/240 jenachdem wieviel Platz du hast.

Sehr leise und kein Pumpenrattern oder ähnliches.

Ich bin selber Silent-Freak kann also behaupten, dass diese AiO WaKü definitiv leise ist 

PS: Gibt aber auch den SilentLoop von BeQuiet! falls dir dieser besser gefällt. Soll angeblich auch erstaunlich leise und effizient sein 

Ein paar Reviews zur MasterLiquid Pro:
[DEUTSCH] Cooler Master MasterLiquid Pro 240 Wasserkuhler Testbericht - YouTube
Cooler Master MasterLiquid Pro 120 CPU AiO Review - YouTube
MasterLiquid Pro 240 - Ultimative AIO Wasserkuhlung? - YouTube


----------



## Chimera (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kompakt Wasserkühlung*



Tra6zon schrieb:


> Soll angeblich auch erstaunlich leise und effizient sein



Relativ  Ich persönlich und auch meine Kollegin haben absolut keine Probs damit, auch nach Wochen Einsatz nicht. Aber gibt schon einige, die sich über klackernde Pumpen beschwert haben. Ob es an Fehlhandhabung, Materialfehler, Baufehler oder, oder... liegt, ist noch nicht final geklärt. Liest man sich so manchen Post durch, könnt man von nem Schaden durch Drosselung ausgehen (die Silent Loop darf eben keinesfalls gedrosselt werden), doch anscheinend tritt es auch bei Leuten auf, die die Pumpe direkt am Netzteil mit 12V betreiben. Ist also noch recht mysteriös...
Die Coolermaster sieht optisch auch ansprechend aus, aaaaber hat natürlich wie alle AIOs nen mega Nachteil gegenüber der ähnliche klobigen Eisbaer bzw. den eleganteren Silent Loop und Kelvin: man kann nix erweitern, man kann nix ersetzen, man kann nix nachfüllen und Modding ist somit auch nicht möglich  Stört viele an sich nicht, doch grad für mich(!) ist es ein problem, wenn ein Produkt preismässig mehr kostet als andere, aber in den Möglichkeiten schlechter dasteht. Ok, die MasterLiquid Pro 120 kostet nur 3.- mehr als die Eisbaer 120, bei den 240er ist die Eisbaer wiederum leicht teurer.
Ist heute halt nicht mehr ganz so einfach wie früher  Da gab es halt nur ne Hand voll OEM Hersteller und die AIOs unterschieden sich nur durch die Sticker und dem Zubehör, aber heute hat man echt ne Vielfalt. Will man sich alle Optionen, auch für ein zukünftiges Upgrade oder eben Modding, offen halten und flexibel sein, ist man mit den Alphacool-Modellen (Eisbaer/Kelvin/Silent Loop) am besten dran. Will man einfach ne kaufen-einbauen-nutzen-wegwerfen-AIO, kann man zu jeder x-beliebigen greifen und die seinem Gusto am besten entsprechenden wählen. Hat ja nicht jeder die gleichen Vorlieben und nicht jeder will später mal andere Fittings oder Schläuche montieren oder nen grösseren Radiator


----------

